# Cigars for rich people



## zabhatton (Aug 1, 2011)

Why do people believe this?

Cigars pale in price compared to other luxury items, yet it's placed in the same category. 

I'm a student, who often dresses like a derelict, and 9 out of 10 times when I smoke in a patio I'm approached by people who ask a variation of, "who do you think you are with that cigar?" 

I'm not trying to generalize my experience but even I, prior to smoking myself, assumed cigars were for the wealthy.

pour que?


----------



## cpmcdill (Jan 11, 2014)

Stereotypes about cigars pervade the media. But with few exceptions, in movies and on TV nowadays the cigars are often in the hands of corrupt CEOs and villains. Pipes signify intellectuals, and until recently, cigarettes were shown as the choice of the working class everyman and neurotic arty types. People really believe these images, despite the reality that more than 90% of cigars sold in the US are cheapie drugstore cigars, and I'm sure the elite are not smoking those. It fails to dawn on folks that a couple of decent premium cigars can be had for less than the price of a pack of Marlboros.


----------



## rjwillow (Jan 15, 2014)

"Come in here,dear boy, have a cigar. you're gonna go far..."
Does that answer, somewhat?


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

zabhatton said:


> Why do people believe this?
> 
> Cigars pale in price compared to other luxury items, yet it's placed in the same category.
> 
> ...


Are they just being condescending towards you or is it more of a "I hate cigar smoke" type of questioning?

I'm older than student aged and make a decent living but still often choose to dress like a bum in off time. Nothing more comfortable to me than old jeans and a Slayer shirt. I've never had anyone really question me though, besides to complain about the wonderful smell that they cannot appreciate.


----------



## DaWhyte86 (Jan 28, 2014)

I always thought growing that it was only the rich or powerful (or in many cases both) that smoked cigars. That was until I enjoyed a cigar and realized that it isn't. When I go to the cigar bar there are all different kinds of people in there and everyone is in there enjoying nice cigars and enjoying the company of everyone around them.


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

cpmcdill said:


> Pipes signify intellectuals


Not going to argue with that! :tongue:

But seriously, it is a norm to see cigar and think "money." Think of the first sport that you think of when you think "cigar," it's probably golf. A "rich" man's sport. Execs and VPs in board rooms and cigar lounges. The high-stakes gambler in Vegas with his cigar. A lot of the iconic images of American success and wealth that are drilled into our minds from a young age have or seem to be associated with the stogie.


----------



## McMeggieG (Feb 1, 2014)

I agree that the media has portrayed cigars as a wealthy man's hobby. I also think it has to do with time, people who are working long shifts or multiple jobs to earn a living, don't have the time to spend a hour or more relaxing with a cigar compared to someone wealthier.


----------



## Mauiraindakine (Dec 29, 2013)

Branzig said:


> Not going to argue with that! :tongue:
> 
> But seriously, it is a norm to see cigar and think "money." Think of the first sport that you think of when you think "cigar," it's probably golf. A "rich" man's sport. Execs and VPs in board rooms and cigar lounges. The high-stakes gambler in Vegas with his cigar. A lot of the iconic images of American success and wealth that are drilled into our minds from a young age have or seem to be associated with the stogie.


I thought and was misled by all the same things until I was introduced to cigars while as a contractor in Iraq by a couple of guys in jeans, work boots and t-shirts sitting outside our newly acquired and much appreciated (after 14mos in a tent) personal living containers, no pretensions what-so-ever. Three folding chairs on top of three pallets, killer Iraqi sunset and NA Becks, lol (still in contact almost ten years later). That's why us "normal" folk are here to change those images, especially when our "image" comes with stories like Branzig's tongue one! Just saying bro!


----------



## jmacn (Jan 28, 2014)

It's also frequently seen as an "old man" habit, alongside the pipe. Most people around here that I've seen smoke a cigar are the old French and Algerian guys who play pétanque (Also, one of my favorite things to see is an old man driving a 2CV, smoking a pipe. So French...).

It's an artisanal product, which gives it greater status. Saying that, I love how hand-rolled cigars and hand-rolled cigarettes are on completely opposite ends of the class spectrum.


----------



## NasierK (Dec 4, 2013)

Well,.. it can some what get expensive. As you start out you need a humidor, then stuff to fill your humidor, good humidification device, also a good cutter and a lighter would help. So when you got all this you are committed to the hobby and about $200 - $300 lighter in the pockets.

And it's also a bit of a treat. I treat myself to a nice cigar once in a while just like another person would treat themselves to a massage or a day at the spa. Most treats are seen as luxuaries.

Bit different to when it comes to lets say cigarettes when you just pick up a pack of 20 smokes and a lighter and be done for under $10 and smoke out of habbit.

Having that said, I'm not even sure I agree that people assume cigars are for the wealthy. Atleast not in my experience. Most people would agree one can afford some luxuary once in a while. Are you sure people approaced you like "Who do you think you are with that cigar?" perhaps they ment it more like: "hey a young cigar smoker, you don't see that often.".


----------



## Drez_ (Jan 30, 2014)

As someone on a tighter budget entering into the cigar world I can say I have never seen it as just for the "wealthy," but it is/can become a pretty expensive thing to get into. It may also depend on the area. Living in a more rural area, until my local shop opened up not terribly long ago I can't recall being out and ever seeing someone with one in the area.


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

In addition to what's been mentioned above, Cigar Aficionado certainly hasn't done anything to dispel this stereotype. It promotes the "cigar lifestyle" as one involving all things luxury - watches, fine liquor, resorts... It's also an image pushed/advocated by a small but very visible minority of cigar smokers themselves.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I forget who had it in their sig line but it was something to the effect of "Having cigars isn't a sign of wealth, having time to smoke them is." I think that is true more often than not. Sure, you can take into account all the guys out there who have a cigar hanging out their mouth while working, etc. But I think the premise is directed more towards the idea that it is, at the very least, a sign of some measure of wealth to have the time to dedicate to sitting for a couple hours on a regular basis and doing nothing more than enjoying a cigar. It's a leisure class activity, to borrow the antiquated term. Don’t get me wrong, I’m not talking about “rich” but most of us are rich by comparison to the huge number of working poor. My two cents.


----------



## wallydog (Sep 30, 2013)

Cigars until recently were always used as props in plays , movies , and television for the rich powerful bosses . Just like champagne glasses and pearls were used for women . I think this image was embedded in our minds .


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

zabhatton said:


> Cigars pale in price compared to other luxury items, yet it's placed in the same category.


Some cigars (Gurkha His Majesty's Reserve) can cost up to $15,000 a box. Along with all else that has been said about time being the luxury, media images, etc., I'd have to add that if you can smoke something that costs $15,000, you are definitely in the "luxury" league with high-end sports cars, fine timepieces, and other awesomely expensive items. Of course not all cigars are that far up there in price, but they can definitely be found if you so desire. See also: DM 24K Torpedo.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

I was smoking a cigar on the sidewalk some months ago. A passerby who was smoking a cigarette said I must have a lot of money. 
I replied "My cigar probably cost less than the cigarette you're smoking". 

But I never thought I would see the day when the price of some cigars are actually CHEAPER then the cost of a cigarette.

That's NYC for you.


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

People that don't smoke cigars walk in a Tobacco shop and see cigars at an average price of $10 and compare it to their two packs of cigarettes that cost about the same and think "who can afford to buy a box of cigars a day?!" And that's how stereotypes are born, pure ignorance is the force behind it all. If people would educated them self a bit they would realize that cigars were born as a common men product, and it wasn't until prisoners and pirates brought them to the attention of the King of Spain that they became a status symbol as well.


----------



## Myrddwn (Jun 16, 2013)

I kinda like challenging stereotypes like this. I too am a blue collar schlub, and even when not working dress like it: work boots, torn jeans, Ramones T and flannel shirt. And one of the things I like about smoking cee-gars is the looks I get.
My wife and I both work, and we don't make a lot, but that does not stop me from taking an hour here or there to enjoy something nice. To me, life is about the little things, a cup of coffee watching the sunrise, the sound of my daughter's laughter, sharing apple wood smoked barbecue with friends, and a nice cigar. I could work more hours, work a different job, make more money. But what would I do with it? Buy a bigger TV? Buy a newer truck? Our bills are paid, retirement is accruing, and so I am content. I would rather work a little less and have more time to enjoy those little things. I strongly disagree that only the wealthy should be able to enjoy luxuries, that fallacy is part of what is wrong with society. And the harder we work to have that new TV, that new car, or bigger house, the less we have for ourselves and the more wealth we create for those who have too much already.
Screw that. I'll keep my part time night job(with full health benefits-go union!), I'll spend my days with my daughters, and I'll happily sit on the porch with a nice cigar, enjoying the dirty or questioning looks from my neighbors.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

Probably due to media's portrayal of cigars for the wealthy as many previously mentioned.


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

Mauiraindakine said:


> That's why us "normal" folk are here to change those images, especially when our "image" comes with stories like Branzig's tongue one! Just saying bro!


The tongue was geared towards @cpmcdill's comment that only intellectuals smoke pipes. Because I smoke more pipes than I do cigars :lol:

I'm not exactly a blue collar worker, but I am definitely not a white collar one and I am not wealthy, but I enjoy cigars just fine. But the common perception is what it is. The uneducated smokers out there think 2 things about cigar smokers:

1. OMG! Get that thing away from me! You thoughtless cancer spawning prick! How could you even think it's ok to take that bringer of DEATH near me. Thanks a lot! Now I have to throw away the clothes I am wearing because you gave them CANCER!
2. Wow, a cigar? Must make some money!

It's silly, when I smoke on a golf course, people think I have money. When I smoke in general public locations, people think I am a cancer spawning demon. And I would take the money stereotype over the cancer one. Because cancer Nazi's are just annoying :lol:


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

Branzig said:


> The tongue was geared towards @cpmcdill's comment that only intellectuals smoke pipes. Because I smoke more pipes than I do cigars :lol:
> 
> I'm not exactly a blue collar worker, but I am definitely not a white collar one and I am not wealthy, but I enjoy cigars just fine. But the common perception is what it is. The uneducated smokers out there think 2 things about cigar smokers:
> 
> ...


Hmm I was actually thinking of starting a thread on the dangers of smoking cigars. There seems to be a lot of misinformation out there about the perils of cigar smoking.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> Hmm I was actually thinking of starting a thread on the dangers of smoking cigars. There seems to be a lot of misinformation out there about the perils of cigar smoking.


Yeah, my wallet has been in perilous territory ever since discovering CBid :wof::wof::fear:

But now that I think about it, buying cigars might be such a hobby that it literally *prevents* people from becoming rich!:lol:


----------



## Mauiraindakine (Dec 29, 2013)

Branzig said:


> The tongue was geared towards @cpmcdill's comment that only intellectuals smoke pipes. Because I smoke more pipes than I do cigars :lol:
> 
> I'm not exactly a blue collar worker, but I am definitely not a white collar one and I am not wealthy, but I enjoy cigars just fine. But the common perception is what it is. The uneducated smokers out there think 2 things about cigar smokers:
> 
> ...


Hey brother! I caught the pipe and intellectual reference, I was referring to the story you put in my post on dos and don'ts at a cigar lounge where you tried to top that older dude by putting your cigar out with your tongue! That'd show the rich. Lol


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

SeanTheEvans said:


> Yeah, my wallet has been in perilous territory ever since discovering CBid :wof::wof::fear:
> 
> But now that I think about it, buying cigars might be such a hobby that it literally *prevents* people from becoming rich!:lol:


What about all those aged cigars you got? You can turn those into profit, unless you smoked them.:mischief:


----------



## jmacn (Jan 28, 2014)

I like the upper class connotations. It's nice to have a hobby that has an air of class, it balances out my other hobby: drinking lots of cheap beer.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

jmacn said:


> I like the upper class connotations. It's nice to have a hobby that has an air of class, it balances out my other hobby: drinking lots of cheap beer.


RFLMAO! RG for you sir.


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

Mauiraindakine said:


> Hey brother! I caught the pipe and intellectual reference, I was referring to the story you put in my post on dos and don'ts at a cigar lounge where you tried to top that older dude by putting your cigar out with your tongue! That'd show the rich. Lol


OH! :biglaugh:

You're right, that would show them, and in that instance it DID show them! :lol:


----------



## cpmcdill (Jan 11, 2014)

Branzig said:


> The tongue was geared towards @cpmcdill's comment that only intellectuals smoke pipes.


 Just to clarify, I said that that pipes signify intellectual _ in movies and TV shows_ (and I should add, in novels and older comic books too). The professors, scientists, Sherlocks and bookish introverts puff away while solving the problems of the world (or creating them). While there might be some factual basis to it, it has become a stereotype. People who like to smoke while remaining focused on something probably don't want to have to worry about absent-mindedly dropping cigar or cigarette ashes on their laps.

But there is the other side of the pipe symbolism. The salty old sea captains and fishermen being an example.


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

Funny this should come up. I'm an average guy, who mainly smokes in the comfort of my backyard, where I can dress as I please. Unless I'm going out on the town, or a special function, I'm in jeans and a polo. I recently began smoking when I go to the casino, and I get the frequent stare when I pull out my case and fiddle with the cigar for a few minutes. Then I pull out the cutter and lighter, and began to cut and toast, taking my time, and thats when I really get the looks as if I'm just suppose to stick it in my mouth and light it like a cigarette and puff away. I can get a good hour out of a PC if I'm enjoying it and having fun playing the tables or slots at the same time. Last weekend I was in a casino that I've never visited and was smoking a cigar. I was ordering gin and tonics, and wanted a cognac, and the waitress asked to see my players card. Since I was new I had the basic card, so I couldn't get a premium drink unless I paid for it. I'm left handed and hold my stogie with my left hand., so the guy next to me told me to take my wedding ring and switch it with my college class ring and ask again, which I did, and low and behold I got the drink I wanted, and got refills without asking. He went on to tell me that in most cases education means money, and in this case means someone whose going to drop a pretty penny in the casino. I don't know if changing ring fingers actually made a difference, but according to him it was.


----------



## Just1ce (Dec 9, 2011)

Lots of people see "Cigar Afficionado" and that is the image that they sell. This probably contributes quite a bit. For me personally, it is very rare for me to smoke a cigar that I paid more than $3-5 for.


----------



## zabhatton (Aug 1, 2011)

SeanTheEvans said:


> Some cigars (Gurkha His Majesty's Reserve) can cost up to $15,000 a box. Along with all else that has been said about time being the luxury, media images, etc., I'd have to add that if you can smoke something that costs $15,000, you are definitely in the "luxury" league with high-end sports cars, fine timepieces, and other awesomely expensive items. Of course not all cigars are that far up there in price, but they can definitely be found if you so desire. See also: DM 24K Torpedo.


I'm talking generally, I highly doubt people pursue this hobby solely to smoke Gurkha. There are bottles of Dalmore for 100 grand, people still drink, they find the time for it, and drinking in general is hardly regarded as a hobby solely for the wealthy.

I know there are expensive cigars but I'm talking cigars in general. The almighty Cohiba can be had for 20-30 dollars, even here with our ridic prices.


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

Not to say the persona didn't exist prior, and it was written with an anti-tobacco slant, but I remember reading an article recently that credited cigar aficionado with pulling cigars from a generally middle to low income pursuit and perception to a more chic and sophisticated hobby exuding class and taste, and along with it an exponential increase in consumption also known as the "cigar boom" of the 90's, which of course, through social outcry and govt. intervention has waned since. TCB


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

TCBSmokes said:


> Not to say the persona didn't exist prior, and it was written with an anti-tobacco slant, but I remember reading an article recently that credited cigar aficionado with pulling cigars from a generally middle to low income pursuit and perception to a more chic and sophisticated hobby exuding class and taste, and along with it an exponential increase in consumption also known as the "cigar boom", which of course, through social outcry and govt. intervention has waned since. TCB


You mean the magazine itself?


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> You mean the magazine itself?


Yes. Actually, now that I look here's a Wikipedia take on the cigar boom.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cigar_boom


----------



## cpmcdill (Jan 11, 2014)

I think a lot of credit goes to Marvin Shanken for pulling American cigar smoking back from the brink of oblivion. Outside of the few fatcats who smoked black market Havanas, the cigar culture in the US was reduced from its golden age to drug store machine-mades, or if you really wanted to be fancy, some Macanudos, Hava-Tampas and Te Amos. Cigar Aficionado magazine, outside of its ritzy lifestyle aspects, also educated the middle class how to appreciate cigars again, and gave many established and new companies an opportunity to be noticed and appreciated. The CA rating system gave makers something to aspire to and forced companies to get serious about quality control. So many of the brands of cigars we like to smoke probably wouldn't exist now if Shanken hadn't kick-started the revival in the 90s.


----------



## McFortner (May 13, 2007)

Some of it is because cigarettes were often branded as being more affordable than a cigar or pipe tobacco.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

TCBSmokes said:


> Yes. Actually, now that I look here's a Wikipedia take on the cigar boom.
> 
> Cigar boom - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


That's pretty interesting actually. Thought the magazine was actually younger than that.



cpmcdill said:


> I think a lot of credit goes to Marvin Shanken for pulling American cigar smoking back from the brink of oblivion. Outside of the few fatcats who smoked black market Havanas, the cigar culture in the US was reduced from its golden age to drug store machine-mades, or if you really wanted to be fancy, some Macanudos, Hava-Tampas and Te Amos. Cigar Aficionado magazine, outside of its ritzy lifestyle aspects, also educated the middle class how to appreciate cigars again, and gave many established and new companies an opportunity to be noticed and appreciated. The CA rating system gave makers something to aspire to and forced companies to get serious about quality control. So many of the brands of cigars we like to smoke probably wouldn't exist now if Shanken hadn't kick-started the revival in the 90s.


That's pretty cool. Which brands came from this boom?


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> That's pretty interesting actually. Thought the magazine was actually younger than that.
> 
> That's pretty cool. Which brands came from this boom?


Yeah, I don't recall exactly which ones did or didn't exist, but it was kinda like golf clubs were then; you basically had just three or four choices of brands that were considered good clubs to play with, Hogan, Hagen, Wilson Pro Staff, and of course Titelist. Then Ping came along, and Callaway, and Adams and Nike, building to what we have now...Too many choices! lol.

So as far as cigars go, I was only familiar with a handful of brands, Partagas, Macanudo, Dunhill, Davidoff and the like. And now...Too many choices! No, just kidding. At just $2,3,4 to $8,10,12 a stick, I don't mind exploring. Whereas, golf clubs are a bit more of a financial commitment.

I have ca issues 2 through like 24 from those days, and really haven't smoked much the past ten years, then, back in Sep., I for some reason opened up one of those issues to glance at. The one with Winston Churchill on the cover. Well, here I am, now February, three new humidors, all filled, and some 500 posts later. So yeah, I'd say CA has some "pull" or influence. lol. :smile: But I don't mind a bit. TCB


----------



## cpmcdill (Jan 11, 2014)

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> That's pretty interesting actually. Thought the magazine was actually younger than that.


Shanken was editor of Wine Spectator Magazine, and began introducing articles about cigars there in the late 80s or thereabouts. It took him a few years to get his publishers to support the idea of letting him run a cigar magazine, but during that time he very actively canvassed the scene and made a lot of contacts. He lit a lot of fires in the cigar world before the first issue was published, so between that and the articles in Wine Spectator, he was a central figure in the beginnings of the boom.



Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> That's pretty cool. Which brands came from this boom?


The cigar boom wiki article mentions a few prominent examples: Perdomo, Patel and Oliva. Brands like Gurkha and Alex Bradley came to prominence in the boom, and the troubled Fuente estate finally got its act together thanks to the boom. Altadis and General Cigar Company revived a lot of dormant older brands during the latter end of the boom, as I understand. Although Drew Estate and some other brands started after the boom, it was because of more educated smokers and the information resources resulting from the boom that helped them become successes.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

TCBSmokes said:


> Yeah, I don't recall exactly which ones did or didn't exist, but it was kinda like golf clubs were then; you basically had just three or four choices of brands that were considered good clubs to play with, Hogan, Hagen, Wilson Pro Staff, and of course Titelist. Then Ping came along, and Callaway, and Adams and Nike, building to what we have now...Too many choices! lol.
> 
> So as far as cigars go, I was only familiar with a handful of brands, Partagas, Macanudo, Dunhill, Davidoff and the like. And now...Too many choices! No, just kidding. At just $2,3,4 to $8,10,12 a stick, I don't mind exploring. Whereas, golf clubs are a bit more of a financial commitment.
> 
> I have ca issues 2 through like 24 from those days, and really haven't smoked much the past ten years, then, back in Sep., I for some reason opened up one of those issues to glance at. The one with Winston Churchill on the cover. Well, here I am, now February, three new humidors, all filled, and some 500 posts later. So yeah, I'd say CA has some "pull" or influence. lol. :smile: But I don't mind a bit. TCB


That's fascinating learning the history of cigars in the 90s. So it was sort of a oligopoly market. Regardless I'm sure the diversification of the producers is good for us, consumers. Means we get more competitive prices. Which is definitely true. As you pointed out. 
Sorry the econ major in me is speaking out. :wink::w


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

cpmcdill said:


> Shanken was editor of Wine Spectator Magazine, and began introducing articles about cigars there in the late 80s or thereabouts. It took him a few years to get his publishers to support the idea of letting him run a cigar magazine, but during that time he very actively canvassed the scene and made a lot of contacts. He lit a lot of fires in the cigar world before the first issue was published, so between that and the articles in Wine Spectator, he was a central figure in the beginnings of the boom.
> 
> The cigar boom wiki article mentions a few prominent examples: Perdomo, Patel and Oliva. Brands like Gurkha and Alex Bradley came to prominence in the boom, and the troubled Fuente estate finally got its act together thanks to the boom. Altadis and General Cigar Company revived a lot of dormant older brands during the latter end of the boom, as I understand. Although Drew Estate and some other brands started after the boom, it was because of more educated smokers and the information resources resulting from the boom that helped them become successes.


That's very interesting stuff. Hopefully they'll be another boom soon!


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> That's very interesting stuff. Hopefully they'll be another boom soon!


While I cant argue with the influence CA has had on the industry I for one, and you too, should not want another boon. The reason is that quality will suffer and shortages will again ensue and that is not good for any of us in the cigar chain. For example, take a look at the impact CA has on the supply of the top 25 cigars. The day the budget Curivari Buenventura stick was added to the list this year online retailers pulled the $4.50 pricing off their websites and you had to call to now find out the "New higher price". Now you can't find them anywhere and the manufacturer is scrambling to try to keep up with demand, good luck finding them anywhere near that budget price ever again. Shankin was also instrumental in causing major wine shortages when launching Wine Spectator's Top 100 list. For some reason people like to be told what they should be doing before they find enjoyment on their own.

While the wealthy in the 90's & early 2000's gravitated toward the hobby it has settled back to its core smokers, a very small percentage of the US population. I know a lot wealthy people, yes I'm name dropping, and none of them I know smoke. In fact, when they've seen me smoking the conversation always turns to "don't you know how bad smoking is for you" blah,blah. We live in planned community in the middle class section, but when we walk the dog through the section littered with 10-16,000 sq ft homes you wouldn't believe the dirty looks I get when smoking a cigar. Its pretty clear they don't look at me and say "wow that guy must be wealthy", instead they most likely are thinking "why is the pool boy walking on our sidewalks with that filthy cancer stick"!


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

MDSPHOTO said:


> While I cant argue with the influence CA has had on the industry I for one, and you too, should not want another boon. The reason is that quality will suffer and shortages will again ensue and that is not good for any of us in the cigar chain. For example, take a look at the impact CA has on the supply of the top 25 cigars. The day the budget Curivari Buenventura stick was added to the list this year online retailers pulled the $4.50 pricing off their websites and you had to call to now find out the "New higher price". Now you can't find them anywhere and the manufacturer is scrambling to try to keep up with demand, good luck finding them anywhere near that budget price ever again. Shankin was also instrumental in causing major wine shortages when launching Wine Spectator's Top 100 list. For some reason people like to be told what they should be doing before they find enjoyment on their own.
> 
> While the wealthy in the 90's & early 2000's gravitated toward the hobby it has settled back to its core smokers, a very small percentage of the US population. I know a lot wealthy people, yes I'm name dropping, and none of them I know smoke. In fact, when they've seen me smoking the conversation always turns to "don't you know how bad smoking is for you" blah,blah. We live in planned community in the middle class section, but when we walk the dog through the section littered with 10-16,000 sq ft homes you wouldn't believe the dirty looks I get when smoking a cigar. Its pretty clear they don't look at me and say "wow that guy must be wealthy", instead they most likely are thinking "why is the pool boy walking on our sidewalks with that filthy cancer stick"!


You got a point. But what goes up, must come down. Thus once the boom is done I see a lot of cheaply discounted sticks in the horizon. I meant to tell you that I was going to wait out the boom. 
But yeah a steady market will mean steady products.


----------



## Mauiraindakine (Dec 29, 2013)

Branzig said:


> OH! :biglaugh:
> 
> You're right, that would show them, and in that instance it DID show them! :lol:


Thanks for the reps at the expense of your tongue! Keep up the representation of us "normal"'folks!


----------



## jjashikki (Dec 19, 2013)

Well some sticks do get quite expensive so there's that but it's really the media portrayal. The uninitiated think, $5 for a cigar vs whatever a cigarette costs in your area (I've lived in Boston and NYC so between .50 and $1 per cigarette...) is crazy.


----------



## Eric_H (Apr 4, 2012)

Well, considering your a Canadian cigars are pretty darn expensive. The minimum price for a cigar at my local B&M (that's acceptable) is 15-16$ dollars with most of the larger sizes/well know brands hovering around 20$. Some of the really small ones are less but it's expensive for sure. We're in the same province so I assume costs are somewhat similar. 

I would guess the reaction you get is less about cost or a "wealthy image" and more about the Toronto culture. As a former resident of the "Centre of the Universe" I can testify that any non-conforming hobby/attitude/belief is met with visceral disdain.

Edit: Isn't patio smoking banned in Ontario now? or is it just a municipal thing in Ottawa?


----------



## langos (Mar 1, 2011)

Well, who do you think you are with that cigar? did you say? 
there's no dumb questions just dumb answers?


----------



## zabhatton (Aug 1, 2011)

Eric_H said:


> Well, considering your a Canadian cigars are pretty darn expensive. The minimum price for a cigar at my local B&M (that's acceptable) is 15-16$ dollars with most of the larger sizes/well know brands hovering around 20$. Some of the really small ones are less but it's expensive for sure. We're in the same province so I assume costs are somewhat similar.
> 
> I would guess the reaction you get is less about cost or a "wealthy image" and more about the Toronto culture. As a former resident of the "Centre of the Universe" I can testify that any non-conforming hobby/attitude/belief is met with visceral disdain.
> 
> Edit: Isn't patio smoking banned in Ontario now? or is it just a municipal thing in Ottawa?


Patio as in fenced but no roof.

I find cigars hardly non conformist, Toronto is not really a conservative city. That being said, people never bat an eye at hoooka smokers and those clowns walk around with that machine and charcoal.


----------



## langos (Mar 1, 2011)

Well, who do you think you are with that cigar?


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

When I began my cigar hobby I was by no means "rich" whatsoever. But I didn't let price stop me from acquiring quite a huge & costly selection of prize premium smokes. I think in all it depends on what one WANTS, and means & ability will be made to acquire them - hopefully within reason! :smile:


----------



## Myrddwn (Jun 16, 2013)

Damselnotindistress said:


> When I began my cigar hobby I was by no means "rich" whatsoever. But I didn't let price stop me from acquiring quite a huge & costly selection of prize premium smokes. I think in all it depends on what one WANTS, and means & ability will be made to acquire them - hopefully within reason! :smile:


Right here, you hit it on the head, 'it all depends on what one WANTS...'. I chose to spend a little bit of my hard earned cash on rolled up rotten leaves. I don't spend my money on video games, or on tricking out my truck, or on sneakers with some random athlete's name on them. I buy carefully, watching sales and auctions, and I get good deals, and I usually don't pay more than $2 a stick. You don't have to be wealthy at all to enjoy at the level that I do. Would it be nice to have more disposable income for this hobby? Of course.
I don't think I've had a single encounter where it was assumed I was wealthy because of my cigar, I think cigars are moving into the mainstream enough that they are not uncommon.


----------



## GoMets (Sep 25, 2013)

A decent smoke is the same cost of a few Starbucks lattes. It's all a matter of perspective.....


----------



## Eric_H (Apr 4, 2012)

zabhatton said:


> Patio as in fenced but no roof.
> 
> I find cigars hardly non conformist, Toronto is not really a conservative city. That being said, people never bat an eye at hoooka smokers and those clowns walk around with that machine and charcoal.


Ah, Ottawa has a full patio and park ban. The only place you are allowed to smoke is in your home and on the road.

Maybe my experience with T.O. is different from yours. I never found them to be so much "conservative" but of the more modern "command liberal". People frequently reacted to cigars as if they were weaponized Agent Orange and I swear a university prof nearly fainted when I used my firearms licence as a form of Government ID after forgetting my student card. People never hesitated to tell me they wanted to see my hobby (smoking) become a crime and remind me about how I should adopt "normal" hobbies instead.


----------

